# Meriwether Co. - 100 acres



## flintdiver (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 100 acres leased and am looking to put 2 people on it. It's been leased for our club, but it's a little far away from our main property. That's why it's available. It would be ideal for a father/son, husband /wife or two hunting buddies to take. Mixed pine and hardwood, some small drains. No food plots. Dirt road frontage.  It's $12/acre with liability insurance already paid. Most of the area around it is QDM. Property is located south of Greenville a few miles west of Hwy. 109. Call Paul 770-328-3706 or Sean 404-379-6280


----------



## calvin (Aug 2, 2005)

*I'd....*

like to go look at it. 

pm sent

Calvin


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 2, 2005)

What's your fax, I'll fax ya a map.


----------



## baydog (Aug 2, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 2, 2005)

How many people all together would be on that land hunting?


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 3, 2005)

None of our guy's will be on it, it's just for whoever decides they want it . I'd prefer 2 or 3 only. It's be exclusive to whoever takes it.


----------



## calvin (Aug 3, 2005)

Fax number is the same as home phone number, I must call home first and have someone plug it into the phone line.

Calvin


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 3, 2005)

Call home , I'll fax it anytime you want ....

Paul


----------



## calvin (Aug 3, 2005)

*Fax is plugged in...*

"Fire in the hole"!

calvin


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 3, 2005)

Cal,

gonna send now ..let me know if it gets there ...


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 8, 2005)

It's still available if anyone is interested....call 770-306-2520 or cell 770-328-3706 ask for Paul , and I can fax a map to the property.  

People have asked how many guys will be on it ?  It's not part of our club at this point, it's like having your own 100 acres to do as you please with. Obey the game laws , respect the land owners and you'll have a place to hunt for yourself or whoever else you decide to bring. It's $12/acre. Liability insurance is already paid as per the landowners request. You can rifle hunt, bow hunt, turkey hunt, deer hunt,whatever is in season. Not many small tracts to lease in Meriwether.


----------



## edge (Aug 8, 2005)

For those looking:

I hunted in Meriwether County for about 4 years between Greenville and Woodbury. Great population of deer and good solid bucks. If I didn't already have a place, me and my hunting partner would jump on this!!

Highly recommend!!

erifle


----------



## Stingray23 (Aug 8, 2005)

Flint, 
I sent you a pm.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the plug E , 

Sting I'll holler at ya in a minute. 

Here's a buck taken from aboiut 1 1/2 miles from the tract for lease. It was killed 2003 season and grossed 150". My dad killed it. I eneded up leasing a bunch of land about 30 minutes away from there, so I don't hunt over that way anymore. But the potential is there , thats for sure.


----------



## tbasko (Aug 13, 2005)

*Nice for hunting*

I looked at this today, nice piece of land...a bit too far from where I live (120 miles) for me. If you're looking for a small yet good land for 2 or 3 hunters then I highly suggest you look at this. I saw 5 deer in or around this property in a 20 minute span.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow , I didn't realize it was that far from you. Whew ! that is a haul, there was a bunch of turkey sign last time I was there. It's never been turkey hunted.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 15, 2005)

If I could come up with the money I would jump on this, I had a lease in this county for a few years and we had a lot of nice deer.


----------



## pacfrog (Sep 11, 2005)

where exactly is this property located at on what road. and is it still available.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Sep 11, 2005)

pacfrog, incase he doesnt see this it has been leased. not by me though


----------



## pacfrog (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Sep 11, 2005)

Your welcome


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks Mossy.....*

your right it has been leased.


----------

